# P85D smashes Aussie V8 Supercar



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Lots of red faced petrol heads at Winton

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eGhjhx8O9M


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

The acceleration is simply electric...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

they are a couple blathering idiots, couldn't even listen. Wasn't even a clean unbroken shot of the "race".


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice! 

Tesla is nuts


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

re: Walkinshaw HSV GTS
http://www.themotorreport.com.au/57030/2013-hsv-gts-gen-f-reviewed-track-test
"HSV says it’ll do the 0-100km/h sprint in just 4.4 seconds, and blast down the quarter mile in 12.3 seconds." Pretty much tells you everything you need to know right there, without 6 minutes of claptrap.

heck, there are 11 second 4 cylinder beater dodge caravans,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntbsg_frgP8

would rather watch a 7 second caravan for 6 minutes though  (doubt it still seats 7)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n40ve4VVqVc

I mean this is the game here, compare random cars, and put sporty stickers on the competition?


----------

